# Abuse and running away



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

If you are getting abused physically , mentally and emotionally by a parent what can you do . And if you decide to run away ... what will happen then ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

That depends on how you define "abuse".

For most kids these days, "physical abuse" means a well-deserved backhander, "mental and emotional abuse" means being told "NO" when they want something and being held accountable for their actions.

If it's actual abuse, contact the police and/or DCF.


----------

